# Went on my First Date!!! (18)



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Hope is a beautiful thing. You may have seen me in the Frustation board being bitter and/or butthurt about not having a girlfriend. Well I ran into a girl friend of mine in college on Wednesday and we sat in the library together. When I left for work I asked for her number because I never got it and hugged her as I left. She texted me saying why I hugged her because I never did the last 2 semesters I knew her so I finally got it off my chest that I liked her. Next thing you know, we're flirting back and forth and I got a date on Saturday. I took her to Red Lobster, we had a great time and she said she had a wonderful time. I'm so happy I could just cry, my poor little soul can't handle all this joy at once. :'D


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

AWESOME! Way to get going with your life!


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's great man. Congrats!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

StarDude said:


> You may have seen me in the Frustation board being bitter and/or butthurt about not having a girlfriend.


I'm glad that I don't read the Frustration forum... It's so full of whiners and negativity ! One could catch an STD if he wasn't cautious enough ! :lol



StarDude said:


> Next thing you know, we're flirting back and forth and I got a date on Saturday. I took her to Red Lobster, we had a great time and she said she had a wonderful time. I'm so happy I could just cry, my poor little soul can't handle all this joy at once. :'D


Congrats dude ! We're all bound to find happiness in our life, aren't we ?

Now take care not to treat her like a princess just because you like her very much. Make her feel great in your presence like a charming and sexual man, not like a comfy and asexual friend.

Edit : I realize that my words could be misunderstood. What I'm saying is that you should be a gentleman and treat her like she would want to be treated by a potential boyfriend. Which means that she wants something more than just a friendship. Be a gentleman and have empathy for her desires. Put yourself in her place and ask yourself : what do I want from me, if I were her ?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow that sounds really awesome, funny how life can turn around like that. 
Way to go! :yes
Sounds like it could be the start of something special.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Aedan said:


> I'm glad that I don't read the Frustration forum... *It's so full of whiners and negativity !* One could catch an STD if he wasn't cautious enough ! :lol


Without negativity, positivity means nothing. Sometimes people need to vent.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

HAHA that's awesome man, I can feel your joy.


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

lol so proud of you son.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

I've changed from a depressed, negative person who never thought any girl would like to a happy person I never thought I could be again. Although we're not offically together yet this one date has made my life take a 180 turn for the better. I feel like I could bench press a llama right about now.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

StarDude said:


> I've changed from a depressed, negative person who never thought any girl would like to a happy person I never thought I could be again. Although we're not offically together yet this one date has made my life take a 180 turn for the better. I feel like I could bench press a llama right about now.


And if she turned around tomorrow and said she hated you, would you still feel that way? I love that you are feeling great, but it's important to not be too over the top - it's a much harder fall from up there. In other words, true happiness comes from within (omg that line is so cliche!!!), not from one girl going on a date with you.

p.s. not raining on your parade, you are the man right now, no doubt.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie
Congrats!!! You go get em' tiger


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yay! I'm so stoked for you!!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awwww yay! Your post made me smile.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

StarDude said:


> Hope is a beautiful thing. You may have seen me in the Frustation board being bitter and/or butthurt about not having a girlfriend. Well I ran into a girl friend of mine in college on Wednesday and we sat in the library together. When I left for work I asked for her number because I never got it and hugged her as I left. She texted me saying why I hugged her because I never did the last 2 semesters I knew her so I finally got it off my chest that I liked her. Next thing you know, we're flirting back and forth and I got a date on Saturday. *I took her to Red Lobster*, we had a great time and she said she had a wonderful time. I'm so happy I could just cry, my poor little soul can't handle all this joy at once. :'D


LMAO! who are you, Shooter McGavin?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

That's a fantastic story. I'm glad you told the truth because if someone asked me that (about the hug) I'd feel terribly awkward. Well handled, sir!


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

hahaha awesome man :boogie


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

seafolly said:


> That's a fantastic story. I'm glad you told the truth because if someone asked me that (about the hug) I'd feel terribly awkward. Well handled, sir!


I did feel awkward at first but texting something is a lot easier than saying it. But after texting her saying that I liked her it became a lot easier to say it to her face.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, congratulations - it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent news StarDude :thumbsup: ya lucky .....*****


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

rymo said:


> And if she turned around tomorrow and said she hated you, would you still feel that way? I love that you are feeling great, but it's important to not be too over the top - it's a much harder fall from up there. In other words, true happiness comes from within (omg that line is so cliche!!!), not from one girl going on a date with you.
> 
> p.s. not raining on your parade, you are the man right now, no doubt.


I understamd what you're getting at, I don't want to fill myself with "Icarus pride" as I like to call it. But to me, the important part is that accomplished a goal I never thought was possible, getting a girl to go on a date with me. Even if she told me she hated me tomorrow I now know that since at least ONE girl was willing to go out with me, they'll be others who will too.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

congrats, gives me hope too.


----------

